# SouthShoreSnookin' 2



## LeftCoastAngler (Mar 31, 2015)

Theyre still there...


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 1, 2015)

:beer: NICE


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 1, 2015)

One day....


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 1, 2015)

No keepers today.
Buncha shorts...
Snook have to be 28" - 33"max
Thats the slotsize for SWFL.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 1, 2015)

Do you keep and eat them? Never had it. Thought they were just fun to catch.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes.
Getting a slot sized one is a treat.
And a feat.
Like deer, these things didnt get big by bein' dumb...
The biguns stick around structure, its a bigdeal to getum out...
The shorts are all over the shoreline right now...

Its the spring bait hatch thats keepin em around...

I will hafta work alot harder for em in about a month or so...


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 2, 2015)

Those look great. What seasoning? Are you frying or baking in that pan?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 2, 2015)

ChefPrudommes blackening seasoning
Yes, hot oil.
KaiserRoll. Sliced onion, lettuce, mater slice...
Done deal.


----------



## FishingForSupper (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm hoping there are a few down there in a month! Heading to Sanibel and hoping to get into a few from shore.


----------

